# Discounter Api´s für mobile mac os



## BLR (25. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte eine app auf objectiv c, also für iphone schreiben, wo ich die aktuellen preise von großen discountern abfragen kann. 
Dafür benötige ich Api´s von diesen discountern.
Wo finde ich welche? Gibts sie überhapt?

Danke


----------

